

Ask HN: Where should amateur bughunters look for bugs? - csdrane

I&#x27;m your typical computer security hobbyist. I&#x27;m interested in searching for bugs I can call my own. But, I&#x27;m sure that some areas are more fruitful than others. I&#x27;m looking for advice from professionals on where a novice is likely to have the most success. Other, more general, tips on bughunting is appreciated as well.
======
Nejohnson88
A good recourse for tools for everything from Security audits to analysis to
fuzzing is :
[https://packetstormsecurity.com/files/tags/tool/page2/](https://packetstormsecurity.com/files/tags/tool/page2/)

Other then that learning the proper lingo gives you the proper search terms
when looking around. Looking the txt zines gives you some interesting search
phrases aswell as sometimes bug hunting comes up. Also do some deepweb diving
or darknet hunting (which ever term you like).

------
mc_hammer
one idea is to use a static analysis tool and look for memory exploits. for
practice you could take say an old version of any popular app (say bittorent
v0.1 ) and run it through the tool. the older versions would have example bugs
and memory exploits so you can get familiar with the tool. maybe that would
also give you some ideas of places to look for bugs (since first versions tend
to be more buggy).

the most fruitful has been for a long time sql injection (imo). while thats
largely been fixed by parametized queries, theres probably a ton of software
that was never upgraded.

